# Ski Sundown - Friday, 2/11/2011



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2011)

My buddy is home for a couple of weeks from his assignment in the UK.  I am taking him to the institution this Friday for some shredding.  Looking to be on skis by 10 AM or so.  Skiing until 3 or 4.  Anyone else gonna be around?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Saw your post after getting back from Sundown, was there from 10:30 to 12:30.  First time there.  Nice little hill except for the icy death bumps on Nor'easter! LOL.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2011)

emmaurice2 said:


> Saw your post after getting back from Sundown, was there from 10:30 to 12:30.  First time there.  Nice little hill except for the icy death bumps on Nor'easter! LOL.



The lower section was really firm.  The top part of NE was fun later in the day.  The Ex bumps were a little better with the additional sun.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not great at bump skiing, definitely prefer the softer variety.  Sundown does a great job with grooming, though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2011)

emmaurice2 said:


> I'm not great at bump skiing, definitely prefer the softer variety.  Sundown does a great job with grooming, though.



Indeed. I had a blast on the groomers today.  My buddy who hasnt been out since last season got his first day in today.  He is a high speed skier.  I had fun chasing him around the mountain.  I would say Gunny was the run of the day.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I definitely had a lot of fun on Gunbarrel and Temptor.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> The lower section was really firm.  The top part of NE was fun later in the day.  The Ex bumps were a little better with the additional sun.



Top coat em'-- economics bs damned... flame away.


----------

